
Best bad idea ever? Why Putin’s nuclear-powered missile is possible… and awful - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/best-bad-idea-ever-why-putins-nuclear-powered-missile-is-possible-and-awful/
======
FiatLuxDave
I thought this was a fairly decent article, worth reading if you are
interested in the history of nuclear-powered flight attempts. Of course, not
much is known about the weapon that Putin made claims about, but informed
speculation is better than uninformed speculation.

